# How Do You Calculate The Og Of Ginger?



## Baulko Brewer (26/8/12)

Hi All,

I want to make a ginger infused beer for summer.

I was thinking of a Pilsner base and some clean finishing hops.

But how do I calculate the amount of ginger/malt ratio to come up with a decent OG.

I wiki'd Ginger and it says that there is about 1.7g sugar per very 100g of ginger.

I hope I have provided enough detail


----------



## pk.sax (26/8/12)

Suck and see. Just because it has that much doesn't mean you will extract that much.

Boil up 50g ginger in 100ml water and test the gravity. That is how many points per 100ml you get from that particular 50g of ginger root.


----------



## MHB (26/8/12)

In terms of gravity (OG contribution) and how much it will add to the fermentability/alcohol forget it.
Treat it like you would a hop addition part of the taste and aroma, not really part of the extract.
Mark

Just for fun
If you used 1 kg of ginger @ 1.7% sugar thats 17g, in a 23L brew the OG contribution would be 17/23,000*100 = 0.074oP so (2.9x10^-4) or ~0.0003 points of OG, need a pretty good Hydrometer.
M


----------



## Baulko Brewer (26/8/12)

There you go,

That shows my naivety. I assumed it would have some effect but it has 0.0003 parts of F all difference  

Thanks for the feed back.

I think I was looking for something thats not even there.

Thanks Mark and practical Fool


----------



## pk.sax (26/8/12)

> Thanks Mark and practical Fool



I like that


----------

